# Worried Tegu Owner: Mouth rot or bite?



## Butterflieslies (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there. My tegu has been sleeping alot lately, so much that I don't see him before I leave for work and by the time I get home theres only 2 hours of light left and hes already sound asleep. I had a day off today so I caught him out warming up under his heat lamp. I thought what a perfect time to feed him some nice scrambled eggs so I took him out and put him in his feed box, which is pretty small because he is still really small (like 11") and I've had him since late August and he's barely grown. So I put some eggs in there and he had absolutely no interest in them at all. At first I dismissed it as him getting ready for hibernation but then I notice a wound on his jaw. Its on his lower lip(don't know what to call it) and it seems to be pushing his scales down. I'm worried this could be mouth rot. Or could a stray cricket have bitten him while he was sleeping? Feedback would be very helpful. What can I do for my little buddy?


----------



## Butterflieslies (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Butterflieslies (Nov 17, 2008)

Well now I also believe my tegu has some impaction, he is struggling to pass stool, I put him in a nice warm bath, hoping that will help a bit. What else can I do? I can't stand having sick animals, it breaks my heart, please help me get him better.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't make out the picture, but if he has something wrong, you might want to get him to a vet.


----------



## Butterflieslies (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah its terrible quality, my camera phone. There aren't any herp vets around here. I know because a couple months back I tried to find a vet for my blue tongue who had a mysterious cut that wasn't healing. There is absolutely no one.

Any home remedies I could try?

Right now I have him in a small container with moist paper towels on the bottom with a heat light over him. Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 17, 2008)

I would still see if I could get him to a vet, I can not tell you how to treat this animal if I do not know what is wrong. If it is mouth rot, he still will need to go to a vet.


----------



## Butterflieslies (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, I have called every vet in the are and I have been referred to a vet in NY. So I am going to drive the 3 hours to get my little guy seen by someone. Hopefully I can get my little guy healthy so he can go into hibernation and grow big and strong, and hopefully eat like 10 times more than he does now.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 17, 2008)

Butterflieslies said:


> Ok, I have called every vet in the are and I have been referred to a vet in NY. So I am going to drive the 3 hours to get my little guy seen by someone. Hopefully I can get my little guy healthy so he can go into hibernation and grow big and strong, and hopefully eat like 10 times more than he does now.



Hey there, by NY do you mean NYC? I use Center for Avian & Exotic Medicine on Columbus Ave. up by the park if you need another option in NY.


----------



## Butterflieslies (Nov 17, 2008)

Well everyone I am back, after getting lost a billion times. My little guy is in fact impacted with worms and a bit of substrate. I hadn't gotten around to de worming the little fella, didn't know they could get worms this young...

Anyway the vet dewormed him and gave me some medicine for his mouth rot which is very mild, she says that he should make a full recovery!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 17, 2008)

Pin Worms can happen at any age. One of our Bearded Dragons had 2 bouts of Pin Worms when she was young. Both times she started slowing down eating. We didn't think anything about it until she started losing weight. If they don't eat and don't lose weight that's hibernating (or brumating for BD's). If they don't eat and lose weight that's a problem. Get a fecal sample to a vet.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad you got her to a vet. That was the best thing. Just follow through with the recovery plan and double check for worms in a few months.

Did you try looking for a Vet using this site?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.herpvetconnection.com/">http://www.herpvetconnection.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Worms? How does that happen? What causes worms in Tegus? Food? The outdoors? Very curious and want info for preventative measures please


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 17, 2008)

Reptiles get worms just like any other animal (even humans!). Most commonly it is from an infected food item. Most worms larval stage is like a little egg that sits around and waits for a host. Once ingested it turns into a worm and spreads. 

Captive reptiles get these from either infected prey (ie. feeding WC feeders, rodents kept in extremely bad conditions) or if they were imported from somewhere.

If treated and cared for properly you should not experience any problems with them. All WC specimens should be assumed to have some sort of parasite/worm and have a fecal float done.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 17, 2008)

are there any preventative measures for this? Aswell what medicine is used? I have a Columbian, and from my readings, all are WC. Should I presume he would have worms? Not noticing any problems to date. Just a scary thing to me. All BM's are good and of good size/volume. Weight is fine and accumulating. I just want to be on the safe side and would like to have this info just in case. Aswell, can grocery store items cary worms? i.e. raw turkey, or fish?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

You should have a fecal float done by your vet as a preventative measure.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

DaRealJoker said:


> Aswell, can grocery store items cary worms? i.e. raw turkey, or fish?



It is extremely unlikely due to the health standards our foods goes through, but it is possible.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 18, 2008)

Butterflieslies said:


> Well everyone I am back, after getting lost a billion times. My little guy is in fact impacted with worms and a bit of substrate. I hadn't gotten around to de worming the little fella, didn't know they could get worms this young...
> 
> Anyway the vet dewormed him and gave me some medicine for his mouth rot which is very mild, she says that he should make a full recovery!



That is fantastic news! Glad to hear that you were able to get to the vet.


----------

